# Broken String



## vipgraphx (Apr 27, 2012)

Picture of my Guitar. This is a classic Yamaha nylon string guitar. Another instrument that has been passed down from family. Interesting story about this guitar is that it has a real rattle snake tail inside the guitar. In the spanish culture they believe that it makes the guitar sound better and play better...It has been in there for over 20 years. I will admit it sounds awesome!!, but that could just be cause I jam!!!




broken string by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Apr 27, 2012)

Another interesting angle with similar lighting as the piano. A few more instruments and you have a nice collection.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, I play both and today I was jamming on the guitar and broke the string...thats what motivated me to take some pictures.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 28, 2012)

To me, this is far improved from the piano shot. Nice textures, lighting, color, mood and angle.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes I agree, although I like the piano shot I really like this guitar way better. With the guitar I can move it and position it as I want, the piano not so much and where it is in our living room, uhm is not the best place for a full shot. 

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 28, 2012)

Vip you are really starting to freak me out. All our camera equipment is virtually identical. Now I see the guitar is sitting on a leather couch which looks exactly like the one I have down to the texture and color.


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 28, 2012)

Really an outstanding HDR image. Great composition. Love how the leather chair looks.


----------



## banderson (Apr 29, 2012)

Love it!! As I do with all of your images. Lol oh, I posted my first HDR with my new Uwa!


----------



## vipgraphx (May 3, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Vip you are really starting to freak me out. All our camera equipment is virtually identical. Now I see the guitar is sitting on a leather couch which looks exactly like the one I have down to the texture and color.



Why am I freaking you out Bynx.....


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2012)

The HDR treatment is very pretty... rich and decadent.  Love the browns.  (I'm a sucker for browns)

The leather sofa setting (for me) was a little odd and distracting.  I actually bet you could do some neat stuff with it, but this particular composition didn't work that well for me.


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2012)

I really like the image, the richness of the grain, the soft amber hues. Wow.


----------



## marmots (Jun 7, 2012)

i just came back to this thread to show a fried of mine what overcooking an hdr can achieve

i just think it's a beautiful example


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 8, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 8, 2012)

marmots said:


> i just came back to this thread to show a fried of mine what overcooking an hdr can achieve
> 
> i just think it's a beautiful example



WOW never really considered this as being overcooked..


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldnt consider this overcooked either. Its not something you could get with one shot. But it has a depth that can only be achieved with HDR process. And thats a good thing. But Marmots does agree on that.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> I wouldnt consider this overcooked either. Its not something you could get with one shot. But it has a depth that can only be achieved with HDR process. And thats a good thing. But Marmots does agree on that.



+1


----------



## marmots (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah  i suppose that was the wrong word


----------



## EDL (Jun 8, 2012)

I think what you were looking for is "properly cooked"


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 8, 2012)

sweet guitar man


----------

